# Calling all Griffin users. Brother down!!



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Can one of u pls take off the wick ring and tell me if she leaks? I've lost mine, don't know how. And need to vape.


----------



## method1 (15/3/16)

should be fine.. have heard of people doing this.


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

method1 said:


> should be fine.. have heard of people doing this.


I shall rebuild tonight. Sad day in my life


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

Nothing to stress about man 

The ring is an extra just as a guide 
Youll be fine without it 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

OK ppl. Here's the dildo.
After finding my metal O ring inside my chimney, more than 2 ppl have said that it's happened to them. 
It was blended so well that only when I was stripping the tank that I felt it.
Just a heads up


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

I found no need to remove the ring at all and never had wicking issues 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Anwar said:


> I found no need to remove the ring at all and never had wicking issues
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Ass I never had to remove it either. That's why I was shocked. Others also never took it out. It unthreads as u open an close juice well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Ass I never had to remove it either. That's why I was shocked. Others also never took it out. It unthreads as u open an close juice well


Lol for ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Anwar said:


> Lol for ass


Lol sorry. Slip up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (17/3/16)

The ring probably unscrews over time when removing the chimney.


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

No stress man 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

method1 said:


> The ring probably unscrews over time when removing the chimney.


Yip. And typical me. Stresses out. But you can't see it. Ss on ss


----------



## NewOobY (18/3/16)

so many weird connotations in this thread, I'm just gonna leave this here and say. If she leaks its okay this can be cleaned with some tissue, it's when she squirts juice into your mouth that its a problem. Try get another ring man, to keep that wick tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> so many weird connotations in this thread, I'm just gonna leave this here and say. If she leaks its okay this can be cleaned with some tissue, it's when she squirts juice into your mouth that its a problem. Try get another ring man, to keep that wick tight.




HOLD UP !!!!

so she stops squirting once you get a ring ?


lol ! couldn't help myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Nightwalker (18/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> HOLD UP !!!!
> 
> so she stops squirting once you get a ring ?
> 
> ...


Story of nearly all of us married men


----------



## DougP (18/3/16)




----------

